# Kernel Hang on Dell Inspiron 8000

## dave227

I'm trying to get through my first reboot on my Inspiron 8000

the kernel hangs on:

     uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xbce0, IRQ 11

Any suggestions?

----------

## oniq

Did you try the alternative UHCI driver?

----------

## MBMarduk

With those name-brand boxes (dell, compaq etc.) you can never know for sure what components are inside, if you ask me.

If you want to rule out flakey USB hanging your kernel just compile a kernel without any USB support inside, if THAT works then add the USB support (enable all host controllers, or what does a "DELL mobo" have?).

----------

## watersb

I have been using Gentoo on my Inspiron 8000 for 15+ months now. USB usually works for me.

What version of the kernel are you using? Which Gentoo kernel package?

(I am working through a new install with the 1.4rc2 liveCD at the moment, so I can't get to the details of my USB kernel configuration. I can post this as soon as I can get to it.)

----------

## heijs

For my Inpsiron 8200 I use the Intel UHCI and that works perfectly

----------

## green sun

Try using the vanilla sources for the kernel. I switched to them & this problem went away.

----------

## jord

 *watersb wrote:*   

> I have been using Gentoo on my Inspiron 8000 for 15+ months now. USB usually works for me.
> 
> What version of the kernel are you using? Which Gentoo kernel package?
> 
> (I am working through a new install with the 1.4rc2 liveCD at the moment, so I can't get to the details of my USB kernel configuration. I can post this as soon as I can get to it.)

 

I would like to see your config-file too - because I've been trying to install Gentoo 1.4rc2 om my Dell i8k, but first had the usb-problem of this thread, and now the boot-process gets stuck at "starting locale" or "setting locale" (can't remember the exact words...)

So anyway, please post your kernel config-file...

\Jesper Noer

----------

## watersb

Because it's very long, here is a

link to my gentoo-sources-acpi kernel config

and my

older crypto-sources config using APM and grsecurity.

Here is the relevant USB section from the crypto-sources 2.4.19 kernel config, with only the SET options noted (all other flags are not set):

```

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI=m

CONFIG_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SCANNER=m

```

I have not yet enabled the USB sub-system on my new gentoo-sources system; I had some other things to get working so I started with a simple configuration. But I think that the config options would be exactly the same.

----------

## UclaBob

Try disabling SMP in your kernel...that worked for me and my Inspiron 4150

Bob

----------

